# Pseudotropheus saulosi



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

hi, i had a 31g (120l) as a gift 31,5x14x18 inches / 80x35x45h cm
and some forum members said Pseudotropheus saulosi would be a good option, starts with 12/15 of them and end up with 8/10
what make/female ratio is good? and what type of background i need for that fish? a pic would be good so i will get an idea on how make the tank look like 

also i saw Pseudotropheus Lombardoi in a shop and was looking the same as saulosi, is the same fish under one other name?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

No, Lombardoi are often called 'Kenyi' ... they get much bigger than Saulosi, and are usually much nastier in temperament.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798 <---Lombardoi

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1 <---Saulosi


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

oh then i need to find one other fish store, he didnt had any clue about saulosi


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

I started with 1m/6F. I had two fry batches since which have countered a couple of losses. Go to your local creek and find some river rock. It is free and the fish will do well. I upgraded to a 55 gal tank so that I could keep the fry batches and add additional fish. The tank has river rock, pool filter sand, and a custom painted acrylic sheet (granite stone color and texture) that I duct taped to the back so that I could easily change it (others paint the back directly with black or dark blue).

Here is a current picture which I just added a bunch of river rock from a local creek:


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok good, i dont have any river near here but i can go to mountain and get those rock:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... s_rock.jpg

do they work good?
as sand is ok cave sand wich got carbonate right?
also this fishes like strong movement of water?


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure about the ingeneous rock, some one else in the forum may know or if you search can find the answer in another posting. Check your local landscaping supply if there are any around for river rock as well. Do not know about cave sand. Pool Filter Sand is available at Pool supply stores (I got mine from a chain store). PFS is easy to clean and will sit at the bottom which limits disturbances so particles don't get into the fitlers as easily. My fish seem to enjoy the currents. The will go above the nozzles of my under sand jet system (white nozzles in the front of the tank) to get pushed up. They will swim between the three in front often.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok perfect, i have the last 3 questions
is better a 3D background with some caves in and less rock or more rock and no background?
also wich plants can work with that fishes?
besides spirulina and maybe chlorella wich food i need to buy for the saulosi?


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

To me, the 3D background w/less rock vs more rock and no background is too subjective. It just depends on what you like. I've seen many 3D backgrounds that I really like and seem to work very well in the pictures that have been posted to this forum. I choose no 3D background to save swimming space and worked since I had a free source of river rock from a local creek. Either way, you want to make it seem like or actually provide a lot of hiding places for the fish being chased to escape and or fry to reside to grow if you don't separate them (Saulosi have a name for being prolific spawners and I have had two batches so far). I don't use plants but have read that they tend not to do well with Mbuna in general. I feed my Saulosi only Spirulina and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok ill try to make a background, if i can make it work with nice hiding place ill use it
and for the spirulina is better powder or tabs?


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

oh, i forgot to ask..
whats the min. and max. temperature i should got in the tank?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

It'd be better to feed them pellets. Min/max temp I'd say 76-82. I keep mine around 80.


----------



## CichlidOWNR (Dec 22, 2011)

I use Spirulina flakes. I have not had good luck with pellets with my fish. I keep my tank around 79.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Straight spirulina is high in protein. Saulosi are herbivores. I would suggest a low protein pellet such as New Life Spectrum or Omega One Veggie Flake. You can certainly supplement with straight spirulina, but mbuna are highly susceptible to bloat when using foods high in protein.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the backgrounds with built in caves are too difficult when it is time to remove a sick or dead or holding fish. Loose rocks inside the tank are removeable.

I do like backgrounds...have one in every show tank. But no caves built in.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I find the backgrounds with built in caves are too difficult when it is time to remove a sick or dead or holding fish. Loose rocks inside the tank are removeable.
> 
> I do like backgrounds...have one in every show tank. But no caves built in.


Not to get off topic but to add to that, rock overhangs work better than caves. They add dimension and are still relatively easy to work around. So if you're still tossing around the idea of a DIY background, google pictures of rock ledges/overhangs.


----------



## ddreyer (Aug 12, 2012)

I recently got 40 to 50 Ps. Saulosi fry. See YouTube video link below (YouTube search Dreyer Saulosi). The parents of these fry have awesome color. I am hoping to grow them out and begin breeding them in a couple of 55 gallon aquariums. Thanks for all of the info in these posts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5U9Ao81 ... ata_player


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok perfect then i should buy a chiller since on summer water temperature is arround 88
as plants there is any that wont be eaten?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Plants are mbuna are difficult at the best of times. I tried some anubia's and while they are still around 12 months later some are starting to look a little sad. I think eventually they will be no more.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok then no plants 
as for the number of fish how many male and how many female would be good?
and 12$ each 1,7 inches fish is a good price or i should change store?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

singoallo said:


> should buy a chiller since on summer water temperature is arround 88?


Chillers are quite expensive to buy and operate. Usually it is less expensive to buy a small room air conditioner and air condition the room the tank is in.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What is your room temperature during the summer?


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

usually temperature is arrround 90F where i want place it, and it's a very big room that we use as storange so i cant use a room air conditioner


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That is very high. You're forced to either chill water or cool off a room. Why do you want to place a tank in a storage room? It will be uncomfortable to be in there. There has to be a better spot...


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

because i dont got any space left in other rooms
i got already 1 aquarium in each room, the only place left is kitchen but im scared of possible toxic soap vapors
if is safe i can put the tank there

as for the fry whats the min. tank size for them? so i could buy one and cycle it already


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

As long as you don't drop any harmful cleaners or toxins in the tank you should be fine. A nice lid/canopy will prevent that from happening. Much better than setup in an area where no one spends time to enjoy it.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok that isnt a problem, then ill put the tank there
and for the fry tank? 5g is too small?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think we hyjacked ddryer's thread. :thumb:

I kept my hospital tank in the kitchen for years. Just don't use spray cleansers or really any sprays.

I would not get a fry tank smaller than 10G and 20G would be better. You are getting a 55G for seven fish though, right? A fry tank is only good for about six months from the day they are spit (not purchased) until they grow to 1.5" long.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

no my tank is arround 31g thats why i asked if it was big enough


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 31G?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It's on the first page- 31.3 x 14 x 18". It really is singoallo's post... lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A breeding group of saulosi has been known to work in this tank size.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

2m 6f? or how many?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could try 3m:9f but in a 30" tank I'd be happier with 1m:4f.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

ok good then ill buy arround 7/8 and keep 5 once i know the sex
beside saulosi i could stock any kind of snails?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only kind of snail that does not reproduce out of control and become a pest is the nerite. I love nerites, but my mbuna kill them. I'd say no.


----------



## singoallo (Aug 19, 2012)

i went to buy the sand but the store had 2 type:
sand with carbonate and sand with silica
wich 1 i should buy?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Either will work. Silica is more like pool filter sand and carbonate is more like aragonite. Buy the one that looks better or costs less.


----------

